# Chrono Trigger: Crimson Echoes



## Another World (Jan 18, 2011)

*Chrono Trigger: Crimson Echoes*
"Final" Release




A release of Chrono Trigger: Crimson Echoes has surfaced after news that CT:FoE (a new hack of the early ALPHA build) was released. This CE release has been reported to be something more complete then the last known "98%" BETA build. The ROM itself was released and due to legal reasons we can not link back to the source page. However, we have mirrored an untested IPS patch that has been provided without any documentation as to which ROM should be patched. Please test it out and report back to us any information relevant to this news post!

Thanks to my network of spys for the news!​





 Download IPS Patch





 Lunar IPS v1.02


----------



## 9th_Sage (Jan 18, 2011)

Holy hell, are you kidding?  That's...downloading immediately.  Reminds me of how excited I was when the Starfox 2 beta was compiled and released onto the 'net.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 18, 2011)

this thread has 59 viewers... chrono trigger should never had died and this is great commitment


----------



## Paarish (Jan 18, 2011)

OMG *orgasm*


----------



## SmokeFox (Jan 18, 2011)

Great, I'm going to grind this.


----------



## Celice (Jan 18, 2011)

This is most likely one of the numerous knock-off attention-whore builds based off the original Crimson Echoes beta demo release thingy.  It seems people like to run off the name.


----------



## m2pt5 (Jan 19, 2011)

This IPS patched fine onto the U version of Chrono Trigger, and it seems to be what is described. (I haven't played any previous version of Crimson Echoes / Flames of Eternity.)


----------



## Lassik (Jan 19, 2011)

I tried this. Patched fine according to LIPS but when I try to load the game it fails. Anyone know if this won't run in ZSNES for some reason? Or if there's some kind of setting i need to change?...

And yes I used the U version of the rom.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 19, 2011)

There's also headered versus unheadered ROMs.


----------



## Lassik (Jan 19, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> There's also headered versus unheadered ROMs.




Ohh yeah. I completely forgot about that... Let me try that. Thanks!


----------



## 9th_Sage (Jan 19, 2011)

Celice said:
			
		

> This is most likely one of the numerous knock-off attention-whore builds based off the original Crimson Echoes beta demo release thingy.  It seems people like to run off the name.


No, it's definitely a more up to date version of CE, it's more complete and less buggy than the Alpha (and also, yay!  Magus' section at the start of the game isn't super hard anymore, which indicates that it was balanced far better than the alpha was...characters also have the new techs and such they have in the CEMemorial videos, they didn't have them in the alpha, or at least not all of them).  It's also linked to on the CEMemorial Youtube channel.


----------



## Lassik (Jan 19, 2011)

Lassik said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I removed the header with SNESTool and still nothing. Guess now i'll try a different emulator...


----------



## Splych (Jan 19, 2011)

i thought this was removed because of legal issues ,
oh well , i guess i will be trying it now while it's still available !


----------



## Lassik (Jan 19, 2011)

Nevermind. I figured it out. Just had to re-dump my rom. Also worked without removing the headers.

Also, ZSNES has an auto-patching feature that you just name the patch the same as the rom and it will apply it on the fly. Works fine for this.


----------



## Edgedancer (Jan 19, 2011)

This is great. I loved the original. The only thing better than this would be the release of the 3D Chrono Trigger remake that Square-Enix stopped.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 19, 2011)

here's some interesting info about the closure and a video
From Destructoid


I think there is already a complete playthrough available on youtube


----------



## 9th_Sage (Jan 19, 2011)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> I think there is already a complete playthrough available on youtube


There is, it's been up there for quite some time.  They'd intended for it to accompany the game as a video guide, but then Squeenix C+D'd them, so it became a way of showing what they'd done.


----------



## th3vengeful (Jan 19, 2011)

This is the beta build from April 7th.

Found this patch from reddit earlier today, but it got removed already from there.


----------



## machomuu (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow.  This is the best thing I've heard all week (Well, this and the 3DS price).


----------



## twiztidsinz (Jan 23, 2011)

Not working for me...
Anyone have the CRC32 of the dump that is to be patched?

I noticed that it says "PAL" when (auto)patched and NTSC when clean...
Also, ZSNES sort of plays it (I think), but the graphics are all messed up.


==================================================

Found a version that works, it's got a CRC32 of 8A36ED76
It's the GoodSNES version named "Chrono Trigger (U) [!].smc" with a CRC32 of  2D206BF7 with a mostly empty 'header'.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Jan 23, 2011)

Squares Just Jealous Cause They Lost Theyre Creativity Ability so long ago so those fag cakes wanna ruin fan 
projects :/


----------



## machomuu (Jan 26, 2011)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> Squares Just Jealous Cause They Lost Theyre Creativity Ability so long ago so those fag cakes wanna ruin fan
> projects :/


This.  However, I'm pretty sure at this when they gave this Cease and Desist they were just entering their Final Fantasy X stage.  Y'know, the game that killed Final Fantasy (forever) and basically all fun (and right after FFIX _*JUST*_ brought back traditional Final Fantasy elements).


----------

